

Attaching value to content - speek
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/03/willitblendcom-attaching-a-value-to-your-content/

======
swombat
There's no doubt that being able to produce genuinely interesting content is a
solid advantage for any company looking to get users via the web.

I wonder if it's worth considering it an essential capability when starting a
new company, so much so that you'd get a cofounder on board purely for his
ability to write an interesting blog or create cool viral videos.

------
ajo
Uff da. TippingPoint needs to read just a little E. Tufte. The graphs were
goofy--A full color bar graph for two data points is just a little silly.

But, the willitblend is still a genius idea.

